# Battery Bro: Free 18650 Date Code Lookup Tool



## Alex

Battery☮Bro: NEW free tool: For the first time, you can look up the production date of any 18650 battery you own. (Panasonic, Sanyo, Samsung, LG, Sony) just by entering the code on the PVC. Please leave feedback, there may still be bugs!Tutorial batterybro.com




https://batterybro.com/pages/18650-date-code-lookup-tool

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...terybro_new_free_tool_for_the_first_time_you/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo

My turds state
*Production date is February 2016*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

